# Fox Terrier Rehoming



## chriscrogul (4 June 2008)

Does anybody know who I could contact to rehome my fox terrier?  It's a very difficult decision that I have made.  He was found abandoned, tied to some railings at about 6 months old.  A lady found him and homed him for a couple of weeks but he was too boisterous for her.  A friend of mine, who is a vet nurse took him to rehome.  She microchipped, vacc'd and neutered him at which point I had him, when he was about 9 months old.  All I ask of a dog is that have reasonable recall, not attack anyone or my other dogs, and to a certain point are house trained (but accept dogs do have accidents).
Harry fitted in really well with my other dogs, considering he'd had two known homes before mine (and I know nothing of his history before he was abandoned).  His house training has been a bit slow, but our old lurcher (pts at the grand old age of 19 last Saturday) was incontinent, so not setting the best of examples!  Up until a few weeks ago, he would come with the others (a JRT and Saluki/Greyhound, who both have good recall).  I don't take them for walks as such, they come to the yard every morning for an hour's runabout while I'm doing the horses.  Now he's grown in confidence he just takes off on his own, won't come when called, and when he saunters back I can't catch him, I have to bribe him into the car with biscuits!  I know its lack of training, but I havn't the time to do so, but then my lifestyle's not changed at all and I havn't had this problem with my other two.  Its not that he runs off and disappears, he does "check in" from time to time, but his "checking in times" don't coincide with my leaving to go to work times!
He will chase cats, rabbits and foxes, will chase the horses when I'm turning out and though we've never met any I'm sure he'd chase sheep too! He's a really smart looking dog, tri-coloured with a "Kevin Keegan perm"!
Hope not too many people are going to slate me for not keeping him, but my friend had tried for several weeks to find him a home with no takers, and I feel I tried, but failed.


----------



## ivenoidea (4 June 2008)

Is it wire haired or smooth?  I know there are fox terrier rescues in Leicestershire and Rickmansworth (Hertfordshire)and there may be others.

Description sounds like a wire haired.  They are crazy and difficult to train so the behaviour sounds typical.  Our old girl is a geriatric 15 year old so couldn't cope with a mad youngster (-she's a bitch with other dogs in her own home anyway).  Someone used to foxies would probably love him.


----------



## haycroft (4 June 2008)

he sounds a very confused little dog and dont know his place within the pack...could you do more 1-2-1 training with him...when you take in a rescue you cant exspect them to fall into your routine straight  away which im sure you realize...how old is the dog now, and how long have you had him...how much exercise do you give him
sorry im not much help but i hope you find a home for him soon


----------



## ivenoidea (4 June 2008)

fox terrier rescues:

http://www.thefoxterrierclub.co.uk/Rescue%20Page.htm


----------



## chriscrogul (4 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
he sounds a very confused little dog and dont know his place within the pack...could you do more 1-2-1 training with him...when you take in a rescue you cant exspect them to fall into your routine straight  away which im sure you realize...how old is the dog now, and how long have you had him...how much exercise do you give him
sorry im not much help but i hope you find a home for him soon 

[/ QUOTE ]
I've had him for 6 months, I think he's about 14 months old.  As I said, for the first 4/5 months he fell completely into my lifestyle, came when I recalled the other two. Now he's started roaming alone! None of the dogs are top/under dog, they're fairly equal.  The Fox and the JRT are neutered, the lurcher bitch isn't.  He's quiet in the house, takes as much/little fuss as you want to give him, not "in your face" at all.  They get an hour or so running around at the yard every morning, no other walks (unless the kids feel energetic) but plenty of trips into the garden.  I have a full time job plus 5 horses to do, and as I said no time for proper training.

http://www.thefoxterrierclub.co.uk/Rescue%20Page.htm
He is a Wire Haired, but this rescue group only want papered dogs, and whoever originally abandoned him omitted to leave his paperwork lol! 
Thanks to those who replied, good news is that since I posted, my vet nurse friend has rang to say she's bought a house with her OH and will have him back.


----------



## BBH (5 June 2008)

Thanks to those who replied, good news is that since I posted, my vet nurse friend has rang to say she's bought a house with her OH and will have him back. 


Ahh thats great, we like happy endings.


----------

